# Malaga Airport Parking



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Alrighty guys.

Off back to UK in a couple of days for first time since we moved over.
Seen on airport website that carparks 3 & 4 are free. Anyone used them?
is it straight forward to just park there?

Cheers

Andy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DROOBY said:


> Alrighty guys.
> 
> Off back to UK in a couple of days for first time since we moved over.
> Seen on airport website that carparks 3 & 4 are free. Anyone used them?
> ...


I've only ever parked in them short term. We usually get a lift to the airport when we go back. We did park in one of the places opposite the airport that then take you across in their minibuses, they're more secure - but maybe more expensive at 7€ a day - well thats what it was the one time we used them. I dont see a reason, apart from security or potential cost why you cant use the ones in the airport tho??

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I've seen on another forum that there is a free carpark beyond the airport, with a transfer bus. I am going to the UK soon as well for a couple of days so am keen to investigate. I am collecting someone from the airport tomorrow evening so I'll do a drive-by and report back??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> I've seen on another forum that there is a free carpark beyond the airport, with a transfer bus. I am going to the UK soon as well for a couple of days so am keen to investigate. I am collecting someone from the airport tomorrow evening so I'll do a drive-by and report back??



That'll be interesting to know - do let us know, thanks

Jo xx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

OK, I went to the airport last night and found the free car park. It is beyond the terminal building (follow signs for arrivals and keep going). You go past the rental car bit and it is lables P3. It looks like it will eventually be a pay car park as it has barriers and pay machines, but these are not used at the moment so you can just drive in and out. There is a security guard patrolling. As the car park is outdoors, the cars get very dirty quickly as it is situated right next to the building works, so probably not ideal if you drive something very precious! I saw a free courtesy bus there as well which goes to the terminal building. I am going to give it a go in a few days when I return to the UK. Any problems I'll report again!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> OK, I went to the airport last night and found the free car park. It is beyond the terminal building (follow signs for arrivals and keep going). You go past the rental car bit and it is lables P3. It looks like it will eventually be a pay car park as it has barriers and pay machines, but these are not used at the moment so you can just drive in and out. There is a security guard patrolling. As the car park is outdoors, the cars get very dirty quickly as it is situated right next to the building works, so probably not ideal if you drive something very precious! I saw a free courtesy bus there as well which goes to the terminal building. I am going to give it a go in a few days when I return to the UK. Any problems I'll report again!




I think I know where you mean, just past the cargo area??? its all a bit of a dirt track there isnt it (it'l be lovely when its finished!!), altho quite a few "carpark" looking places along there!! A bit of walk if the courtesy bus doesnt come along tho!! lol

Jo xxxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think I know where you mean, just past the cargo area??? its all a bit of a dirt track there isnt it (it'l be lovely when its finished!!), altho quite a few "carpark" looking places along there!! A bit of walk if the courtesy bus doesnt come along tho!! lol
> 
> Jo xxxx


Yes Jo, that's the place! Luckily, my flight is a mid morning one, so I am going to get there in plenty of time so that if there is a problem I still have time to drive back to the pay car parks! If it works out I'll be saving 7 euro a day on carparking which isn't to be sniffed at. Think I might wear my hiking boots just in case!:laugh:


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Well back in the Uk and its piddling down!!!
Parking is easy peasy head to car park 3 and look for the free bus stops. The bus is every 15mins free of charge. Bear in mind this will all end in April next year when in becomes a pay car park


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

that P3 parking has been free for the 4 years that i have been coming and going. i have never had a problem there, but I do know people who have had their cars broken into there, one even had the petrol tank removed from his car, I guess somebody needed the parts.

P3 will be pay parking once the terminal is finished


----------

